# liguria to cote d'azur



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

anyone know if people commute from liguria to cote d'azur for the international schools in france? 

or is this idea totally nuts?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

They do it for work. Some do it to fill up the car.


----------

